# reac table mesa para hacer musica



## kalakajr (Ago 25, 2009)

bueno yo encontre en internet esta mesa no se si ya la conocen es la reac table si no la conocen les aconcego que la busquen en google es muy facil encontrar videos de ella la verdad es que me intereso mucho y estaba pensando como se podria hacer una parecida o iwal que no este muy cara o algo asi parecido ya que tengo una semana de ingenieria cerca y tengo que presentar proyecto me encantaria escuchar comentarios y/o proyectos asi como este super inovadores y padres para hacer. gracias de antemano y un saludo


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 26, 2009)

lo primero es lo primero:
"La Reactable es un instrumento musical electrónico colaborativo dotado de una interfaz tangible basada en una mesa, e inspirado en los sintetizadores modulares de los años sesenta. Fue desarrollado por el Grupo de Tecnología Musical de la Universidad Pompeu Fabra de Barcelona, por un equipo de investigación integrado por Sergi Jordà, Marcos Alonso, Günter Geiger y Martin Kaltenbrunner. Múltiples usuarios simultáneos comparten el control total del instrumento moviendo y rotando objetos físicos sobre la superficie de una mesa circular luminosa. Manipulando dichos objetos, los cuales representan los componentes clásicos de un sintetizador modular, los usuarios pueden crear tipologías sonoras complejas y dinámicas, mediante generadores, filtros y moduladores, en una clase de sintetizador modular tangible. Sólo existen diez Reactables en el mundo, incluido el que se le fue vendido a la cantante islandesa Björk y al grupo español On/Off"

Fte:ReacTable - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Y lo segundo... que se te ocurre que pueda hacerse el instrumento ?. Salu2.

y lo tercero...
mira este enlace para darte algunas ideas...
Reactable
Salu2.


----------



## kalakajr (Ago 26, 2009)

hola tecnogirl gracias por responder me alegra ver que hay mujeres interesadas en la electronica digo por que no son muchas que bueno que te gusto jeje , como que que se me ocurre que pueda hacerse el instrumento?, a lo de wikipedia si lo habia leido y el enlace muchas gracias ese no lo habia visto, pues la verdad de lo que lei en en enlace que me mandaste esta complejo el proyecto, pero podriamos acerlo con variantes por ejemplo, una idea seria que con una lap se consiga un programa de sonidos, y con la camara de la lap le pasas lo que son los dibujos para que reconosca mediante un programa y toque el ritmo de cada dibujo asi como los de las caras de sus cuvos que son como manchas o bolas en espacios blancos algo asi mas o menos y si los giras va mas rapido o mas lento el ritmo o algo asi no se digo es una idea.

acepto cualquier tipo de idea o comentario o sugerencia.

gracias y salu2


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 27, 2009)

Creo que el reto de la mesa musical es dominar el reconocimiento y procesamiento de imagenes. Superado eso, lo del sonido me parece un poco mas simple. Sabes programar en C, C++ o VB ?. Salu2.


----------



## EzEkieL (Ago 27, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Creo que el reto de la mesa musical es dominar el reconocimiento y procesamiento de imagenes. Superado eso, lo del sonido me parece un poco mas simple. Sabes programar en C, C++ o VB ?. Salu2.



Que bueeno que estaa... ! No lo conocia.

mmm no se que tan facil es el tema sonido eh... hay cosas que no son tan tan faciles me parece... como efectos reverber, chorus, delay... realmente tienen miles de modificaciones esos efectos. Yo produzco musica electronica con programas como Reason y FrutyLoops Studio y hablo con conocimientos.

Eh visto tambien una forma muy barata de hacer una pantalla multitouch con plasticos y una web cam.... hay inclusive el soft que detecta los puntos de contacto. Tal vez sirva de idea tambien.

Algo se me ocurre, dejame que lo piense un pokito mas y nos ponemos en contacto.
Saludos Tecnogirl!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 27, 2009)

sip, pero yo creo que la reactable reacciona no solo por la vision de los bojetos sobre ella, sino tambien por la forma, el peso, diseño y material de los mismos, sin mensionar la diferencia de "potencial" qu hay entre ellos al acercarlos y alejarlos.

mas bien podría funcionar con energias estaticas, un modulador o sintetizador, y un procesador para ordenar todos los ruidos para darle forma...despues un sintetizador midi con base de tiempo fija, y a la salida el conversor digital-analogico para hacer señales de audio, y el pre de salida.

saludos.


----------



## kalakajr (Ago 28, 2009)

ola tecnogirl pues esto dos tres en c++ y pues si ezekiel que chido que ya manejes con programas asi y gracias por lo de la webcam para una pantalla touch, dj draco no creo que sea mediante peso y forma ya que la mayoria en los videos tienen la misma forma y el mismo diametro lo que hace que funcionen es un diagrama que tienen en la parte que toca la mesa segun tengo entendido una camara reconoce los diagramas y activa un tipo de sonido, digo hasta donde yo se. todavia sigo buscando como hacerla hasta hoy no se me a ocurrido nada.

salu2


----------



## electrodan (Ago 28, 2009)

Dudo que puedan hacer nada parecido, pero la parte de video ya la tienen hecha y disponible: reacTIVision. Por otra parte, creo que solo usa video para ver los objetos (nada de cosas raras).


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 1, 2009)

EzEkieL y DJ Draco: Como dice kalakajr, se puede hacer un proyecto simple y en la medida que funcione se va puliendo y llenando de lujos. Con el enlace de electrodan y los otros links y videos posteados creo que hay suficiente ilustracion sobre lo basico del proyecto. Asi, sin mas demora, a laburar...

Dividiremos el proyecto en varias etapas. La primera es el reconocimiento de imagenes.

El primer objetivo es desarrollar la capacidad de reconocimiento de imagenes.
Nosotros, con nuestros ojos y cerebro hacemos esta tarea de una manera facil, pero, cómo hacemos para que una máquina informática emule esa capacidad ?. Los ojos seran reemplazados por la webcam y el cerebro lo reemplaza el procesador y la memoria del PC y construiremos una aplicacion que sea capaz de reconocer unas figuras geometricas simples y asignar sus respectivos nombres.

En lugar de mesa y fichas, usaremos figuras de papel (circulos, cuadrados, etc), que se ponen sobre un fondo blanco. Con la webcam se toma una imagen de la composicion gráfica (ver archivo reactab1.gif adjunto).

Ahora se crea un programa para la PC que debe hacer:

a. Leer y cargar en memoria el archivo de la imagen.
b. Empezar a navegar por la imagen para detectar y reconocer cada figura geometrica (circulos, cuadrados, etc).
c. Asignar los nombres de cada figura (ver archivo reactab2.gif adjunto).

Doy paso aqui para "oir" sus aportes... Salu2.


----------



## kalakajr (Sep 2, 2009)

el problema seria que programa utilizar para que la camara reconosca la imagen y ejecute un programa sera que con c++ se puede hacer? o tiene que ser un programa mucho mas avansado saludos

el problema seria que programa utilizar para que la camara reconosca la imagen y ejecute un programa sera que con c++ se puede hacer? o tiene que ser un programa mucho mas avansado:-?? saludos


----------



## electrodan (Sep 2, 2009)

Si crees que C++ es un programa, te recomiendo que no te embarques en un proyecto como el que propusiste al iniciar este tema.
Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 3, 2009)

kalakajr: Se necesita un lenguaje de programacion como VB, C, C++, assembler, etc. para crear el programa que hace la tarea de reconocimiento. Cual lenguaje de programacion conoces ?. Salu2.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 25, 2010)

Estos me los acabo de encontrar... y la verdad son muy explicativos


----------

